# MF 255 parking brake spring



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, I have a early 80's model 255, pretty used but stil running. It is missing the small spring on the parking brake mechanism. I ca t tell looking at the parts book how it installs and barely tell what it looks like. Before I try to order a replacement I was hoping someone might be able to snap a photo of theirs. It identified as 
#21 186441M1 1 Spring, Parking Brake. 
It attaches to this part 
#19 531706M92 1 Latch Assembly, Brake
I thought if I could see one installed I may be able to understand how it works and make one. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bones,

If you happen to have a MF dealer somewhere near you, they might be able to provide you with a copy of a parts diagram illustrating what it looks like and how it goes together.

Would you consider used parts? In the "dismantled Machine" section of tractorhouse.com they have 26 ea. 255's in salvage. You might make a deal to take pictures of the mechanism before they disassemble it for you.


----------

